# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تحصیل در داروسازی در خارج از کشور

## LIKELIGHT

با سلام خدمت دوستان
عاقا با فرض اینکه یک نفر لیسانس هس و البته دپیلم فنی داره الان اون یه نفر اگر بخواد تو خارج از کشور تو رشته های پزشکی تحصیل کنه چه باید بکنه؟؟ مثلا الان باید بره دپیلم تجربی بگیره؟؟ از هزینه های تحصیل در کشورهای خارجی خبر دارید ؟؟ بهترین کشور برای این کار کجاست؟؟ پیشنهادتون  چیه؟؟

----------


## Serat

تو این انجمن جستجو کن شاید جوابت باشه
نبودم از بچه های انجمنش کمک بگیر
https://www.applyabroad.org/forum/

----------

